# BMW M3 3.2 Evolution



## karensteadman (Oct 19, 2018)

Selling M3 3.2 Evolution 1996, imported from the UK, definitely a project for the enthusiast out there, love my car but unfortunately the time has come to sell as I don’t have the time or the money, interior started to fall apart about 6 months ago, have kept all the bits, things that I know need doing, are as follows
Bonnet cable and catch, steering rack has movement, brake lines, ball joints have movement front brake backing plates, sway bar link ends, front bar and inner guards damaged, exhaust mounts damaged, fuel and brake lines, rear wheel bearings, diff leak, gear box leak, 
Open to offers, suggestions of where else to advertise, can provide photos on request


----------

